# Drummond Island Ride



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

A few of us are headed up to the Island in April. Seems we have quite a few couples going as well. Anyone is welcome! 
More here : www.michiganoffroadmagazine.com

Not sure what the weather is gonna be like then, but that's what might make this even funner :yikes:

Cheers,Tim


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Have you been before? I know the ORV trails are UTV legal but wondering is it really feasable for a stock utv or close to stock utv? Never been there but talked to a handfull that have taken jeeps/trucks etc. Would love to make it up there sometime.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

SwampMonster,
Yes i have been there a few times to say the least  I try and hit the Island at least twice a year.

Now, as rule of thumb, ORV "Trails" are closed to ORV's over 50" inches wide.
ORV "Routes" are open to ORV of all sizes. Jeeps, Trucks, Quads, Bikes...

As of last year the Island had no "Official" ORV Routes on the Island. Thanks to some locals up there (Drummond Island ATV Club) and some larger Offroad Groups such as Great Lakes Four Wheel Drive Assoc. and many hours working with state and local officials there are now legal marked ORV routes on the Island as well.

Trails and Routes on Drummond Island are not like your typical ORV T/R's here in the Lower. It's rocky, mosly flat, a lot of rock bottom water holes etc. I personally do not own a UTV but if i had to guess, One could have a blast up there riding the ORV Routes themselves.

Some cool scenic outlooks are "The Steps at MarbleHead", Shale Beach, A view of the Island and some Inland Lakes from atop a trail etc.

Now, with the Fullsize guys "FINALLY" getting a leagal ORV route we lost a few things that we all need to exersice what we can and cannot do anymore.

After you go down the Steps at MarbleHead, one can still proceed to the overlook, but now instead of driving ORV to overlook, one must walk. 75-100.....MAYBE!!!! There are signs Posted!!!

Shale Beach...Once you come out of the woods and enter the Shale Beach area, No more driving down the beach. One can still park atop, jsut not drive down it to water and across the Shale. This to is posted!!!

Both sites i just mentioned are accesible by all ORV's as well...

I will post a pic of said Outlooks!!!!

Cheers, Tim


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Daughter and i at Marblehead Overlook...2006









Shale Beach...









Looking down the Steps at MarbleHead...


----------



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

make sure your wives wear a good sports bra:yikes:


----------



## pipe dream (Aug 3, 2006)

Rode the trails with a buddy back in 06 and did the shale beach and the steps at marble head. Those are some really neat areas on the island. We went the week before Memorial day and had to deal with snow on our trip. Covered alot of ground and found some real neat areas that I probably couldn't find again. Holes are pretty deep but have a good solid bottom and found some neat old broken down vehicles in the middle of no where. Would like to do it again some day and would like to take the wife and kids to marble head to see the scenery. Even ran into the local Sherrif in the middle of no where and checked our OTV stickers which took a little cleaning to find under the mud.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

I was there Labor Day of 04 and Ive been DYING to go back ever since! 

Kinda sucks you cant ride to the Marblehead overlook anymore. That made for some cool pics with your machine!

I didnt know there were no ORV "Routes" back then either. We ran into PLENTY of trucks and jeeps out on the trail and at Marblehead. I even saw a guy in a UTV hitting some big mud holes.

All my riding there was done on a 2wd sport quad. Had to go around all the BIG mud holes and spent LOTS of time with the front wheels in the air. ANY 4x4 machine should be able to get around most of the island but Id make sure I had a winch just in case.


----------

